# Audi R6



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Pics from Auto Bild showing what we can possibly expect from the Audi R6 in the next 2-3 years.

This is supposed to have the 5 cylinder engine that is in the new TTRS and will be positioned in the market between the TT and R8.

I have to say I like the look of the Coupe, what do you think?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice liking the look of that


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe that's what the new TTRS should look like and share the platform with 2.5 and 4.0 engines.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Really nice.


----------



## douglasgdmw (Jun 7, 2016)

Cabriolet looks a little odd but probably due to the angle.

However like that a lot and gives it a lit more presence on the road.

George


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

V6RUL said:


> Maybe that's what the new TTRS should look like and share the platform with 2.5 and 4.0 engines.


Not with the TT being front engined.....


----------



## Beano91 (May 31, 2016)

Holy carp that's beautiful. The front half looks like the Mk3 TT which I'm not a massive fan of (prefer the Mk2) but the back is really aggressive, love it


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Very cool. 8) Wonder if I spec'd the badge delete again, next time I could get it past my HR dept in place of the Ultra? 

"Yep, just the same as the last one...What? R badge? Must be a translation thing from the German for tdi :lol:

VT


----------



## woodencowboy (May 16, 2015)

That's a good looking car. My first thoughts are that it would be just perfect if Audi released it with a manual gearbox. Something along the lines of a lower priced Porsche R. I know this is unlikely though!


----------



## HSilx (Jul 27, 2016)

That's a gorgeous looking bit of kit, anywhere there's a 5 pot engine I'm there lol.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

HSilx said:


> That's a gorgeous looking bit of kit, anywhere there's a 5 pot engine I'm there lol.


Yeah I'd rather have it in this than the new RS I have to say. Judging by these pics anyway!


----------

